# Gizzies puppy pics



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi, thoight I would post some updated pictures of my new chihuahua pup Gizzie he's now 4 months old 

he's a right little terror he has killed a Barbie and tried to stow away in my bag lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha, there great pics, i love the one with the barbie leg,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,aww are they your shoes in the bag, there well nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hahaha, there great pics, i love the one with the barbie leg,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,aww are they your shoes in the bag, there well nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


hes a little rotter and steals all the toys an hides them in his bed lol

yes they are mine they are so comfortable and only cost £25 pounds from newlook and they are leather as well lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well they are well nice, i cant wear high shoes cos im to tall,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> well they are well nice, i cant wear high shoes cos im to tall,,,,,,,,,,,


of course you can


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hahaha, there great pics, i love the one with the barbie leg,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,aww are they your shoes in the bag, there well nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





vixenelite said:


> hes a little rotter and steals all the toys an hides them in his bed lol
> 
> yes they are mine they are so comfortable and only cost £25 pounds from newlook and they are leather as well lol


they are not hers at all they are her oh's he wears them when he gets his kebabs


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> well they are well nice, i cant wear high shoes cos im to tall,,,,,,,,,,,





vixenelite said:


> of course you can


how do you think I feel when I am out with her then all 5' nothing of me 

her shoes are higher than I am tall


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lovely pics of him - was that the bag that was packed and NEVER made it away with us lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Aww he's gorgeous, so cute


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh dear, he looks naughty! Rather cute though. The cute ones are always the naughtiest.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> they are not hers at all they are her oh's he wears them when he gets his kebabs


ha ha I'm going to tell him you said that lol 



tashi said:


> how do you think I feel when I am out with her then all 5' nothing of me
> 
> her shoes are higher than I am tall


ha ha I'm not that tall lol



tashi said:


> lovely pics of him - was that the bag that was packed and NEVER made it away with us lol


yep thats the one lol slightly bigger than the one I ended up taking


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nic b said:


> Aww he's gorgeous, so cute


thank you I think so too lol 


Sophiex said:


> Oh dear, he looks naughty! Rather cute though. The cute ones are always the naughtiest.


hes a little sweetie but naughty as well lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

All i can see is red crosses


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> All i can see is red crosses


awwww thats no good, i wander if vixie can change it so you can see them,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> awwww thats no good, i wander if vixie can change it so you can see them,


can you still see the ones on the first page now I have changed them to large pics rather than the paper-clip ones?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes vixie i can still see them,pm loe and see if she can see these little attachments,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have changed them back to little ones on the first page to see if that helps


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yes vixie i can still see them,pm loe and see if she can see these little attachments,


thx collie  vixy pm'ed me and i can now see the cutest dog i ever did see in me life lol.

Wow vixy, hes so tiny aint he, i want him...he is so cute, my daughta would kill to have him ... so would i lol.

luv the barbie leg pic of him hehehe.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Loe  I love him to bits but hes a little devil lol wouldnt have him any other way though 

I have some of him and little vixie somewhere and a video of them playing together


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> Thanks Loe  I love him to bits but hes a little devil lol wouldnt have him any other way though
> 
> I have some of him and little vixie somewhere and a video of them playing together


awww i bet they are lovely pics  and vid awww.

i was looking at chi's lastnite on the comp, i really want one lol.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

gorgeous puppy 
What a little cutie - will he have long hair when he's older? He looks all fluffy in some of the pics.
And what lovely big puppy ears


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

judge12345 said:


> gorgeous puppy
> What a little cutie - will he have long hair when he's older? He looks all fluffy in some of the pics.
> And what lovely big puppy ears


thank you  he should have a long coat both his other and father have very nice coats so hopefully he will follow in their footsteps


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> awww i bet they are lovely pics  and vid awww.
> 
> i was looking at chi's lastnite on the comp, i really want one lol.


I will sort them out one day and post them lol not sure if I should put them in the cat or dog section though lol

You should get they are great dogs  and I have always had medium to large dogs at the same time and they get one great


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I will sort them out one day and post them lol not sure if I should put them in the cat or dog section though lol
> 
> You should get they are great dogs  and I have always had medium to large dogs at the same time and they get one great


Thats wat i was hoping.

im just worried about ethel tho, she mite hurt it  being deaf she does play ruff...the others can take it most times...and their big like her...so just worried wat damage she would do wile playing wiv a chi  not like i can test it out is it lol.

maybe one day if she calms down abit lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope you get one one day, perhaps when Ethel is a little older and maybe calmer.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

She's adorable...Jill


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

He is fabulous! I've never been one for small dogs but when we took Evie to be mated the sire's breeder had chis as well as border collies, and they were absolutely fabulous - lovely temperaments. I've looked on them in a different light since - even to thinking that maybe one day ...........  Hers were short-coated but after seeing your boy I like the long haired variety better than the short haired variety. He looks like such a cheeky little monkey that I want to pick him up and give him a big hug!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a little cutie, he's going to take some watching, a really bold little chap.

Sue


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> He is fabulous! I've never been one for small dogs but when we took Evie to be mated the sire's breeder had chis as well as border collies, and they were absolutely fabulous - lovely temperaments. I've looked on them in a different light since - even to thinking that maybe one day ...........  Hers were short-coated but after seeing your boy I like the long haired variety better than the short haired variety. He looks like such a cheeky little monkey that I want to pick him up and give him a big hug!


I love them my family have had them since I was a little kid and it wouldnt be a home without one, I prefer the long coats as well but the shorts are lovely as well. Once you get one though you may find that you want more and more lol You will get hooked,

here he is with my MC Vixie


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

canuckjill said:


> She's adorable...Jill


thank you ................. sshhhhhhhh dont say anything but shes actually a he 



sskmick said:


> What a little cutie, he's going to take some watching, a really bold little chap.
> 
> Sue


ha ha how can you tell lol hes full of energy and has a mischievous side but hes cuddly and sweet as well so its balances out lol


----------

